# MCAT and NUMS



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

So how is everyone preparing for NUMS? I am so confused how to prepare for this because it's different from MCAT.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Havent really started preparing for either yet. Have my last A2 exam tomorrow and will leave for pakistna on the 11th of july. Probably wil start studying from the 15th. Are you taking both sittings? August as well as September. Also how different or hard is it?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

samar khan said:


> Havent really started preparing for either yet. Have my last A2 exam tomorrow and will leave for pakistna on the 11th of july. Probably wil start studying from the 15th. Are you taking both sittings? August as well as September. Also how different or hard is it?


Best of luck! :grin:A levels is harder than MCAT tbh. Because A levels is ****. If you know the fsc books inside out and you have good grasp on physics and chemistry mcat isn't that hard. They ask questions from their exercises as well. It's crazyy! But NUMS is a bit more reasonable. Last year I appeared in it and it was general knowledge and English and the sciences. It mostly resembled what we did in A levels. Although some parts were right from fsc books. But it was a little creepy because they asked scientists names and stuff out of course too. But there was no negative marking so you could guess which is great. In mcat if you guess you mostly get a -6 because you're probably long. Or maybe that just happened to me.
This year NUMS changed the criteria so I have no idea. Anyways, if you make notes and study from them it helps you learn better than cramming the books. Best of luck for both the tests!







) and yes iA I will appear in both the tests


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

inshaAllah. I thought as I am joining late I better focus on MCAT and get thorough with the fsc books. Then after MCAT I can give all my time to NUMS. What do you think?
Good Luck to you too and thnx for the reply 
btw, how to register for NUMS?


----------



## ayeshasahar (Mar 7, 2017)

thats not different from MCAT prepare from punjab text


----------



## Ali_raza1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Best of Luck Buddy !!

You can read the complete article here on how to start preparation for the MCAT and NUMS below:

Tips for the Preparation of MCAT 2017 Exams | MCAT 2017 Result - Universal Testing Forum


----------

